# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Home renovation software

## Tiger

Hey all, 
Have just bought the Better Homes and Gardens latest issue with its try it and see software for home improvement, only problem is that it requires a graphics card of at least 32mb whereas my computer only has 16mb. Rather than go out and buy another graphics card which will cost around $90 to run this software, has anyone got any *free* software that can be downloaded.  
On the subject of software, has anyone found any free software on cutting lists for woodwork on the net?

----------


## Tools

What is it this renovation software is supposed to do? 
Tools

----------


## Auspiciousdna

When helped, thanks would be a good way to ensure further assistance, try your search engine!

----------


## Tiger

It is designed to allow you to scan in your home or garden and try out different color schemes as well as other renovation ideas to see what they look like before you actually do them.

----------


## Tiger

> When helped, thanks would be a good way to ensure further assistance, try your search engine!

  Who are you directing this too?

----------


## Wassy

G'day Tiger, 
I once downloaded some similar software from www.tucows.com 
haven't looked for a while myself but should be worth a go. 
Cheers,
Mat

----------


## duckman

> Hey all, 
> Have just bought the Better Homes and Gardens latest issue with its try it and see software for home improvement, only problem is that it requires a graphics card of at least 32mb whereas my computer only has 16mb. Rather than go out and buy another graphics card which will cost around $90 to run this software, has anyone got any *free* software that can be downloaded.  
> On the subject of software, has anyone found any free software on cutting lists for woodwork on the net?

  In the unlikely event that it's still possible to buy *new* video cards with only 32MB of ram, the cost wouldn't even come close to $90.00. For that money you can buy a new card with 128MB ram on it. 
Check out the prices at http://www.cpl.net.au  and the Green Guide or once you know the exact model card you want, you can use this website to help you locate a very good price. http://www.staticice.com.au/index.html  
If you only want a card that is the bare minimum for that software, a swap meet is your best bet and I would advise you to not spend more than $10.00 and even that is top money for such a card. 
HTH, 
Mark.

----------


## Tiger

Hi Mark, 
The card needed was a GeForce 2MX Video card with 32MB if RAM. I rang Dick Smith and quoted those specs and was told $90. Guess I should upgrade my computer but there's so many tools I need first.....

----------


## duckman

> Hi Mark, 
> The card needed was a GeForce 2MX Video card with 32MB if RAM. I rang Dick Smith and quoted those specs and was told $90. Guess I should upgrade my computer but there's so many tools I need first.....

  $90.00?  :Frown:   Ouch! :eek:  
Dick Smith isn't the cheapest place around but I love their satisfaction guarantees and warranty replacement services. 
CPL or MSY are probably the two cheapest places around Melbourne, but don't try to ring MSY. There, English is a third language at best. Use email. 
If you prefer a swap meet then this is the next big one. 
Malvern Town Hall, held on the 1st Sunday of most months.
The next Malvern Swap Meet will be held on: 2nd October 2005 Entry $3.00 inc. GST

----------


## nt900

Hi Tiger, 
Did you try to install and run it on your 16mb machine anyway?

----------


## Tiger

Hi Anthony, 
I did try and install it and a message came back saying something along the lines of failing the diagnostics.

----------


## duckman

> Hi Anthony, 
> I did try and install it and a message came back saying something along the lines of failing the diagnostics.

  Being of a curious nature, I had to try this myself.  :Wink:   
I bought the mag and installed the software and the diagnostics tell me that my current card/driver combo fails on one of the Direct X tests.   :Frown:   
Downloading and installing the latest Direct X software from MS hasn't helped and my card at 6 years of age hasn't been supported by its manufacturer for a few years and so the latest drivers for it, are just over 3 years old. 
Looks like I can't run the program either.  :Frown:   
Given the fact the Autocad 2000, that's the full Autocad NOT Autocad LT or Autosketch runs just fine on this, admittedly ancient PC, this 'freebie' program from the mag. cover would want to be something special to warrant both the hardware and software(driver) requirements, IMO. :mad:  
One thing to consider, Tiger and that is, if you do go shopping for a card with only 32MB of ram on it, then owing to its technological age, you may have trouble finding suitable drivers for it.  :eek:  
Let's know how you get on...   :Smilie:

----------


## duckman

I've down some more research on this topic and come up with the following. 
There is a free support forum located here.  http://www.myvirtualhome.com.au/appl...hp#SupportForm 
and there is a thread about the program over on Whirlpool. No tech. information but the tech heads there might be able to help if the support forum can't.  http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum...s.cfm?t=401706  
A bloke claiming to be the Communications Director for the company, and I've no  reason to believe that he isn't what he claims, has also posted in that thread. 
Tiger, you might like to take a look at both the support forum and Whirlpool before parting with any of your hard earned cash.   :Biggrin:   
HTH, 
Mark.

----------


## MathewA

You could try downloads.com or tucows.com and search for home improvements.

----------


## MathewA

> When helped, thanks would be a good way to ensure further assistance, try your search engine!

  What was the point of that comment!?!?

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

> Given the fact the Autocad 2000, that's the full Autocad NOT Autocad LT or Autosketch runs just fine on this, admittedly ancient PC, this 'freebie' program from the mag. cover would want to be something special to warrant both the hardware and software(driver) requirements, IMO. :mad:

  Autocad 2000 is only really a basic 2d cad package with very limited 3d functionality. I am not saying that it is not good at what it does, but more so it doesn't need much. I would assume that the BHG program requires a higher end video card due to the complexity of 3d images and rendering. 
I managed to catch a little of BHG last night with the need to collect the three mystery letters throughout the show to enter the prize draw. Someone with a little too much creativity in the marketing department came up with the three letters G H & B. They even presented them in order B, H & G. Even the bunnies superstore staff could work that one out.

----------


## seriph1

fairly peeeeces me off when a firm expects to be able to give a piece of software to "everyman" for you to simply find out that it won't work....... must be a bloody brilliant piece of software that won't run on a machine capable of driving the RAM EATER ACAD2000.  
One more coaster that is free for a damn good reason I say. Sorry I can't help you with an alternative OR a reason why someone seemed to be telling you to be sure to say thanks - unless you posted elsewhere and forgot to say it. 
THANKS!   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## duckman

> Autocad 2000 is only really a basic 2d cad package with very limited 3d functionality. I am not saying that it is not good at what it does, but more so it doesn't need much. I would assume that the BHG program requires a higher end video card due to the complexity of 3d images and rendering.

  Autocad, any release a "_basic_" program? :eek:  
You sure you're not thinking of something else? 
I'd hardy call a video card with 32MB of ram, which is the minimum that "MyVirtualHome" requires, a "higher end card", not in this day and age. Its a problem with DirectX that's my problem but not the OP's. :Smilie:

----------


## echnidna

Try this Dulux online color selector HERE 
You must use Internet Explorer it dont like Firefox or Opera

----------


## seriph1

my video card is currently running 500meg of ram   :Smilie:

----------


## Auspiciousdna

I got this of ebay for less than 9 buck delivered. If that's what you're after  *Ultimate CARPENTRY+ BONUS TIMBER DECKS - CD-ROM 800pp*    *GREAT Value CD ROM covering...*   *Construction Drawings*   *Planning & Materials*   *Building Layout & Foundation*   *Concrete Forms*   *Framing & Coverings*   *Bridge & Wharf Construction* *Finish Carpentry* <!-- End Description -->

----------


## jasonbrisbane

90$ isnt much for a video card.Us gamers pay anywhere up to 1g$ Mine is $300 but only cause it was a hongkong import.

----------


## duckman

This afternoon, I received the following email from MVH tech support. 
I was merely curious about the program and so shan't pursue it any further until I decided to buy a new PC at which time I'll probably ensure that the video card will suit MVH. 
Email below:
**************************************************  *******
Hi Mark, 
Unfortunately your system is below the minimum system requirements for running MyVirtualHome. In this case, your TNT2 Video Card does not support Texture Compression DXT. This is an essential requirement. As such, if you wish to continue using MyVirtualHome, you might consider upgrading your video card to a GeForce 2MX or greater. 
The best advice I can give you is to visit the official MyVirtualHome website's System Requirements section (http://www.myvirtualhome.com.au/appl...quirements.htm ). The system components listed are the minimum MyVirtualHome will run on. If you need to contact a vendor near your area go to the link below:   http://www.myvirtualhome.com.au/appl...stores.php#QLD  
If you have any further issues or questions, please contact MyVirtualHome Support using the Support Site at www.myvirtualhome.com.au/support  
Cheers,
Helpdesk Team.  
The MyVirtualHome Team www.myvirtualhome.com.au  
Support Form www.myvirtualhome.com.au/support

----------


## Tiger

Thanks, guys. Points well made, it was free after all, although it was quoted as being worth $49. I will give it one more try on another computer and let you know how it turns out.  
Might have to make a tough decision though, upgrade the computer or buy more tools, hmmm.......

----------


## John_Banks

Hi all, 
I'm John Banks, the communications director with MyVirtualHome.  
As a cutting-edge 3D visualistation package, MyVirtualHome software does require a moderate level video card to run. The software is actually based in a 3D games engine technology developed by Brisbane based games company, Auran. We went down this direction as we want MyVirtualHome to provide a high quality and user-friendly home design package with stunning visuals that will represent homemakers design ideas and visions. It also aims to provide a new vehicle for communication between homemakers and suppliers, trades, consultants, builders etc by visualising project plans etc. This does require an adequate 3D videocard to support the quality visual effects. However, the video cards that will support MyVirtualHome are relatively inexpensive, they're certainly not at the top end. If you have any questions at all about MyVirtualHome please let me know (john.banks@myvirtualhome.com.au). 
For further support with running MyVirtualHome please visit our support page (http://www.myvirtualhome.com.au/application/support.php). Additional information about MyVirtualHome can be found on our website at www.myvirtualhome.com.au 
Cheers,
John

----------


## Tiger

Thanks, John for your reply. It's amazing the people who use this forum. Do you have an inexpensive card that will run this cd that you can recommend?

----------


## duckman

> Hi all, 
> I'm John Banks, the communications director with MyVirtualHome.  
> Cheers,
> John

  G'day John, 
Good to you made it over here from WP.  :Biggrin:

----------


## seriph1

WHat mag was this in again? I might go pick it up to try out and hey John - welcome mate.... you will find a lot of compatriots here 
and the odd antagonist no doubt  :Biggrin:  
pretty sure my SGI workstation will run your proggie 
have fun

----------


## Sturdee

> WHat mag was this in again?

  
The current issue of Better Homes & Gardens.  
Peter.

----------


## duckman

> WHat mag was this in again? I might go pick it up to try out and hey John - welcome mate.... you will find a lot of compatriots here 
> and the odd antagonist no doubt  
> pretty sure my SGI workstation will run your proggie 
> have fun

  If you want it off the magazine cover, "Better Homes and Gardens" you'd better hurry or, alternatively, wait and see if MVH comes good and makes it available as a free download from their website.  :Smilie:

----------


## tcns

Try ebay for the card, should come in a long way under $90 
Tom

----------


## Trav

Only vaguely relevant I know, but I saw Dell had a computer for sale (no keyboard or monitor) for about $500. I can't see it on their website, but it was in a brochure that came with one of the newspapers.  
It isn't all that flash (what do you expect for $500), but it might be of interest.  
Trav

----------


## seriph1

or with a 17(?) inch flat screen LCD monitor for 799. I didnt go for it but bought the 24inch widescreen flat panel display. . . . . . Dell has a very carefully thought through marketing strategy, which I discovered included: advertised sale price is actually higher than the price when you go online to check it - this accelerates buyer urgency. I got my new screen (for design work) for $1384 against the junk mail price of $1499 - no hidden extras.

----------


## Trav

I bought a Dell puter the other week. A great deal.  
I rang to ask a question about the chipsets, and the operator offered to do me a better deal than on the internet. She ended up knocking another $150 off a $2000 computer - another 10% off is always welcome in my book! 
Trav

----------


## seriph1

sorry - forgot to add - I believe they stick to their deal dates, which in the junk mail ended on 30 september

----------


## seriph1

..... or even 7.5 %   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## RufflyRustic

> ...... 
> On the subject of software, has anyone found any free software on cutting lists for woodwork on the net?

   http://www.woodbin.com/ http://www.azwoodman.com/resources/woodworking.html http://www.woodweb.com/Resources/RSS...onnection.html  
These have all been mentioned previously, but relate directly to Tiger's question. 
cheers
RufflyRustic

----------


## Tiger

Thanks, RufflyRustic, had a quick look but didn't see much that was free, will keep looking as some of these sites will keep me busy for hours :Wink:  .

----------


## arms

i got the free version of my virtual home last night and loaded it onto my computer ,it ran all right but even i found it too cunfusing  to use ,from what i saw you cant load yuor own floor plan ,there are virtually no suppliers or manufacturers to help you,this may be a cutting edge product but you would have thought that they would have at the very least arranged for suppliers to be listed from the start instead of no doubt signing up businesses after the release

----------


## Wassy

> at the very least arranged for suppliers to be listed from the start instead of no doubt signing up businesses after the release

  I will let the cynic in my answer that part...... 
They can now approach businesses and state that they have X amount of people already using the software. Reverse engineering in a roundabout sort of way. 
Cheers,
Mat

----------


## LadyDIY

I just got myself a copy of this software after reading about it last night. Had to search the town though, everywhere sold out. If you are in Mackay - coles Mt Pleasant have a few. 
Anyway as luck would happen I just bought a new Acer laptop this week, bottom of the range but still ... It tells me I do not have enough memory for this program.:mad:  
I have 256MB 
Not happy, I was looking forward to trying this.

----------


## Andy Mac

Hi there, 
We have the same problem with the freebie BH&G (_Better Homes than Ours_ we call it) disc, and that's on a new 'puter. Well, when I say new, it was new to us...! The thing will play basic computer games, so the vid card will prolly stay just as it is, and the disc will appear as a drink coaster.
Back to colour swatches and walls that resemble a patchwork quilt :Shock:   
Cheers,

----------


## LadyDIY

> BH&G (_Better Homes than Ours_ we call it)

   :Biggrin:   
I might try it on my kid's computer, it has more memory I hope. 
Seems to be very popular ... my guess is there will be a lot of dis-appointed people around if you have to have the absolute latest and greatest to use the CD. :Rolleyes:

----------


## arms

... my guess is there will be a lot of dis-appointed people around 
my guess is the same,i have been following this product for near on 2 years now ,without much success in getting any thing solid out of the promoters,these people have had a government grant of $2,000,000 to develop this product so far and i can not see why if it is to be a commercial product why should the taxpayer have to subsidise the making of it ,lets face it windows was given away free but the developers knew they had a good enough product to develop it and then give it away for free

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Sorry guys but a lot of you sound like my mother. 
Technology changes and changes quickly ..... if you want programs to do more then you need to have the hardware to run it. You cant expect a developer to release a cutting edge program that caters for stone age machines. 
My mother keeps insisting that I fix her P1 with 32mb ram and that it should run like a race horse ..... I keep telling her to fork out $1000 and get something decent. 
Sorry if it offends.

----------


## LadyDIY

> if you want programs to do more then you need to have the hardware to run it. You cant expect a developer to release a cutting edge program that caters for stone age machines.

  If you read my post again, you will see I do not have a stone age computer. It is brand new (few days old). It is not top of the range however...this seems to be the problem. 
What is the use of distributing a program to the mass population when it will not work on most people's computers without upgrading or buying more accessories. 
If what arms says ..  

> these people have had a government grant of $2,000,000 to develop this product so far and i can not see why if it is to be a commercial product why should the taxpayer have to subsidise the making of it

  :eek: I will be not only disappointed but mad !! :mad:  
Seems I am one of the lucky ones, I tried it on my kids computer which is also new-ish, top of the range, has super MB and assorted game cards and it worked. Yeah!!  
Once you fiddle around and start to get the hang of it, it seems to be a good program I would definately use, it's just a shame as someone else said that it is still limited in usable selections, all coming in 2006 !!

----------


## LadyDIY

> keep telling her to fork out $1000 and get something decent.

  :eek: 
My new computer cost more than that...so I guess if your mother wants to run this program revise your advice... she needs to shell out $3000.

----------


## seriph1

lol - my monitor cost more than that!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Auld Bassoon

I m ust say that I didn't know that anyone sole new PCs with so little RAM, main or video - today's standard is min 512Mb (generally 1Gb).  The good news is that RAM (main) is so cheap - just pop into a computer shop - and get a matched set (e.g. two sticks) of 512Mb at the appropriate speed for your machine. 
Cheers!

----------


## Tiger

> I m ust say that I didn't know that anyone sole new PCs with so little RAM, main or video - today's standard is min 512Mb (generally 1Gb). The good news is that RAM (main) is so cheap - just pop into a computer shop - and get a matched set (e.g. two sticks) of 512Mb at the appropriate speed for your machine. 
> Cheers!

  The problem (in this case with the *BHG cd)* is not the RAM, my computer has plenty of RAM, it's the type of video card required to get this to run *properly*.

----------


## Nic0

Most of the cheap PC's sold these days have video cards built into the motherboard and you can change the size of the RAM it uses in the BIOS. You may want to look at this before you buy another card if you can sacrifice the RAM.

----------


## duckman

For those who want to try this program but can't find a copy of Better Homes and Gardens, you can order MVH on CD from the following link.  http://www.myvirtualhome.com.au/order/default.htm  
Blurb from the order page follows:
*********************************** 
Get your free copy of MyVirtualHome software now on CD-ROM 
The MyVirtualHome software is free for private, non-commerical use with a shipping and handling fee of $4.95. 
To order your copy please fill in all fields below and you will be contacted shortly by a MyVirtualHome representative to confirm and complete your order.

----------


## MrFixIt

Hi 
After the post here that reminded me of the offer, I decided to try it. 
The program would not install on my desktop pc only 8mb of video ram (Matrox Milenium G200 AGP card). 
I think it is annoying that you have to go through the WHOLE installation process BEFORE the diags take place to tell you, "sorry, you can't use it on this pc". 
Anyway FWIW I installed it on the P4 laptop with 256mb of video ram and it works great on there! I have not used it for more than 10 minutes yet, but it DOES look very promising. 
I'ts not initially too intuitive to use, I think it has a bit of a learning curve for most users but I am sure it will be worth the effort - I'll see soon.

----------


## duckman

For those who have been able to install and run MVH, a patch is now available for download which claims to fix some video related problems. 
Follow the link below to the patch. http://www.myvirtualhome.com.au/application/update.php

----------


## reybec

i installed the stupid thing a few weeks ago & it said i needed to update the video driver, did that then it said something else i can't remember what.
now the program has been binned for being more trouble than its obviously worth.i refuse to purchase new equipment for something like this when the old stuff is only about a year old & perfectly adequate for everything else to run on.
i don't understand why the "geniuses" that write these programs can't make them just a little bit more user friendly.

----------


## MrFixIt

Hi  

> i installed the stupid thing a few weeks ago & it said i needed to update the video driver, did that then it said something else i can't remember what.

  Yes, it is a pain to install and find these things out. The installation program should not be run until the system has been verified by the "diagnosis" program.  

> now the program has been binned for being more trouble than its obviously worth.

   It IS well worth the money - free! on the magazine cover. IMHO it is EVEN worth the $50 retail price. When you see it working it IS good, though how it is used is "odd" for a windows program, that is it does not follow standard windows "operations".   

> i refuse to purchase new equipment for something like this when the old stuff is only about a year old & perfectly adequate for everything else to run on.

  Fair enough, I don't blame you - however....  

> i don't understand why the "geniuses" that write these programs can't make them just a little bit more user friendly.

  They are limited to what they can do on systems with less than adequate video memory. This *IS* a graphics intensive program and *DOES* require plenty of ram and a fast processor. I have yet to make the time to delve into it further, but from the quick review I did, *I was impressed* - and it takes a lot to impress *ME* with software  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sturdee

> They are limited to what they can do on systems with less than adequate video memory.

  
That may be so, but IMO programmers are usually too lazy to write programs that will work on anything but the latest hardware.  :Frown:   
However my beef is with Better Homes & Gardens who kept on promoting this program in order to sell the magazine without disclosing that about 75 % of current computers can't run it without upgrades so that they become more coffee cup coasters.  :Frown:   
BTW when I found out about the difficulties I returned the mag and coaster for a full refund.  
Peter.

----------


## MrFixIt

Hi  

> That may be so, but IMO programmers are usually too lazy to write programs that will work on anything but the latest hardware.

  As a programmer myself I can advise you that it is generally MORE work to make a program work on the LATEST hardware. It is easier to write programs that work on older pcs.   

> However my beef is with Better Homes & Gardens

  Ok, fair enough, however....  

> who kept on promoting this program in order to sell the magazine

   that IS A GOOD DEAL  :Biggrin:  $50 worth of GOOD software for a few dollars is a good buy in my books  :Biggrin:   

> without disclosing that about 75 % of current computers can't run it without upgrades so that they become more coffee cup coasters.

  The pc specs required are in the magazine. I was also disappointed that it did not run on my desktop pc - but being computer literate I realise why. Fortunately my laptop is quite new and has the necessary power to run the s/w - maybe otherwise I would have returned the "coaster" too  :Biggrin:

----------


## reybec

> They are limited to what they can do on systems with less than adequate video memory. This *IS* a graphics intensive program and *DOES* require plenty of ram and a fast processor. I have yet to make the time to delve into it further, but from the quick review I did, *I was impressed* - and it takes a lot to impress *ME* with software

  i do have a fast processor & plenty of ram 
it doesn't take much for me to be unimpressed with something & believe me i was unimpressed with this.

----------


## Sturdee

> however.... that IS A GOOD DEAL  $50 worth of GOOD software for a few dollars is a good buy in my books  The pc specs required are in the magazine.

  
IMO $ 50 worth of software that doesn't work on my existing computer is not a good deal and not worth a cent as I have enough coasters. 
Whilst the fine print was in the magazine I was relying on the promotion on TV during their TV show, which failed to make any mention of any computer requirements, to buy the magazine.  
Because of that failure to refer to any special requirements I returned it. The shop was not very happy but, upon advising them of my intention to take the matter to the appropriate authorities, they refunded my money.  
Peter.

----------


## John_Banks

Hi all, 
I've noticed quite a few comments and questions here about the specification requirements needed to run MyVirtualHome. We've just updated our website with both minimum specification (this has been listed for awhile now) and a recommended specification (http://www.myvirtualhome.com.au/appl...quirements.htm)  Minimum System Requirements
(PCs built to these specifications have been available since mid 2000)  Windows XP, 2000, ME and 98Pentium 3 450MHz processor or equivalent (this processor has been available since February 1999)256Mb RAM of system memory (512Mb of Ram if you have Windows XP)GeForce 2MX Video card with 32Mb of RAM on the video card (this video card has been available since June 2000) or better1Gb (1000Mb) of free hard drive space for installation
Recommended System Requirements  Windows XPIntel Pentium 4 2.4GHz (available since April 2002) or AMD Athlon XP 1500+ processor (available since October 2001)1024Mb RAM of system memoryGeForce 6200 (available since June 2004) or ATI Radeon X600 (available since May 2004) video card or equivalent1Gb (1000Mb) of free hard drive space for installationThe minimum specification is certainly not a high end PC. PCs based on this configuration have been available since mid 2000. However, to get the best out of MyVirtualHome does require a moderate level video card. After all this is a 3D visualistation software tool. We recommend video cards in the range of a GeForce6200 or ATI Radeon X600.  
We have designed the software with ease of use as a paramount consideration. However, we also acknowledge that there is always room for improvement on this and are therefore closely monitoring all of the constructive feedback that we're receiving. This will all be taken into account and carefully considered by our design and development team as we move ahead with future versions. In the near future we will be launching a forum on our web site with the aim of gaining further feedback on how people are finding MVH to use. 
New manufacturers and businesses are regularly joining MVH, so you can expect new product updates to be available as regular downloads in the near future. MyVirtualHome is a home design, rennovation and product preview platform, and as such will never be a finished product. It will always be growing and evolving - with new feature releases and new products from manufacturers available to download and preview etc. There are many features that we have in mind for future releases and no doubt many others that we haven't even considered as yet will be raised by users and our business members. However, we are confident that the feature set and product range available with this first release provides a strong foundation for moving ahead. Feedback from many homeowners suggests that the fundamentals are in place for undertaking the core design requirements. With this in mind, please visit our web site regularly for news about new feature and product releases.  
Also, this isn't some kind of limited period 'cut-down' version of the MVH software with a full retail release edition coming. The future versions, feature updates and product preview downloads will be free for non-commercial use (postage and handling charges appyling). However, please keep in mind that this does not rule out the possibility of a boxed retail release at some stage that may include value-add content such as a printed manual and tutorials, accompanying sets of home-designs that can offer both tutorial and home-design ideas support etc.  
Finally, you can now order the MyVirtualHome CD-ROM directly from our website for the special cost of postage and handling ($4.95). This is a limited special offer over the period of our launch with Better Homes and Gardens. From 20th November, a $9.90 postage and handling charge applies: http://www.myvirtualhome.com.au/order/default.htm 
Thanks for the comments and feel free to email me (john.banks@myvirtualhome.com.au) should you have any questions. 
Cheers, 
John Banks
Communications Director
MyVirtualHome www.myvirtualhome.com.au

----------

